# Any free sites for 7gen peds?



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

I got Ox's 7 gen. ped today and was going to make it online. I found some 4 and 6 but no 7. I searched some of the names on the list and seems like there are quite a few low riders in his line. His parents both looked normal to me though. Anyway, if you know a way, let me know.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

just put up the 6  i rearly see one with 7


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bully Breed Resource - Home

You can go up to 9 gen picture peds here.


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks. Do I have to add them 1 by 1 and search the names for every dog on there.....could take me a month or so to do this. I tried to take a picture of it but cant really read all of the names.


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, I suck at this.....how do I read the list. I keep getting messed up on who goes to who.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I can see the boobs! lmao I'm a girl I had to pick on ya and show you some love!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL! i have to say i would like to see a little more of you in that pic :clap:


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

Well if you notice my name those aren't my boobs. They are my girlfriends lol. She told me when I posted it"oh they are on a dog website they won't say anything.". Neela, your dog is in Ox's line back a little ways I think. I looked up the name and the bully breed website had your name listed. I am not at home right Now but it was one of the ruckus dogs


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow i just sent off for my seven generation pedigree. All I know about ny dog is what the breeder told me. 100 % watch dog but we will see fingers crossed!


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I can see the boobs! lmao I'm a girl I had to pick on ya and show you some love!


Funny wwhat kind of stuff you see when just browsing. But yeah I can see the boobie too. It's all good though. That is one huge ped and it would probably take forever to post it.


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Im working on mine now. It does take a little time but if the dogs are already on there it is faster.


----------

